# how to modify your Honda EU2000 to run out of gas



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Ethanol once again reared it's ugly head. 

Despite being treated with Marine Stabil, my EU2000I would only run with the choke being partially on. 

As usual, the carb tear down showed the mess this stuff leaves after it evaporates. All of my other small engines have a gas shutoff valve, which I use to run all the gas out of the carb and avoid this problem. 

While I had my generator apart, I noticed the big On/Off switch has two functions. One turns off the gas, the other kills the spark. I disconnected the plug in the pic shown, which has a green and black wire on the right hand side. Now, I can turn the big switch off and only the gas gets turned off. The generator will run for about 3 minutes on what is left in the carb, and shut down. 

Be sure not to have anything plugged into the generator when you shut it down this way. 

To restart, just turn the big switch back on, give it full choke, and it will start on the first or second crank. 

It's not that big of a deal to pull the carb on this generator, but even so, it takes about an hour. If you disconnect the kill switch, and run it out of gas after you are done, you won't have to worry about the carb getting gummed up. 

I am sure this violates at least 87 federal laws and probably 580 state laws, so as always, proceed at your own risk. If you decide it's not for you, simply plug the connector back together and tear down the carb every time it sits up for 90 days.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

So yer saying the switch/valve we see in the bottom right controls fuel and power all in one?


I've recently taken the cheap way out for the gennies as little as I use them, which is pretty much during a hurricane. I run them at least once a month to keep them up. 
I have a Honda knockoff 13hp 75kw or 7500kw (somewhere in there whichever it is, I'm a plumber remember?) some of the parts even have the Honda logo on it, the biggest difference I've found is that the actual Honda holds almost 2qts of oil, mine holds 1. 
Some of the parts, like the fuel shut off valve, look just like the parts on the cheap blue 900-1200 units you can get at Northern tool for $100. The fuel shut off is an actual physical valve, but it has never worked. On or off, it still runs..
Strange?
Nay!
"Made in China"

a


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Thanks !


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> So yer saying the switch/valve we see in the bottom right controls fuel and power all in one?


yes, it's dual function. It turns the fuel off, and it grounds the ignition (spark) out. Most engines have 2 different things to do this, a switch and a valve. Honda made one do both.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

you could/should just wire the ground to a separate switch for future use. That way you could cut it off and on then drain the fuel when you put it up for the long haul.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Honda provides a fuel drain. It's on the bottom/front of the carb. Unfortunately, it's piped to the bottom of the base of the generator and that holds gas. They already recognized the problem, but their solution leaves a lot to be desired. 

That little generator pretty much got me through Ike. With the 6 gallon extended run tank, it runs over night and to refill it, you don't need to shut down the generator. I really didn't want to modify this one any more than needed. A kill switch would be easy enough to rig up, but I went for the KISS theory here.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

I run mine until it stops and then use the drain to drain the carb bowl like you discussed. Yes, it runs out underneath but I'm prepared for that.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Great info Mont.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice ill have to give that a try


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Great info Mr. Mont. We have been using the EU2000 for the last couple of years at the lease. Great little generator. First or second pull everytime. We use the 6 gallon tank also. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I sure wish someone would initiate a class action damage suit against the ethanol industry! Im not a real big fan of class action suits, but I would join up on one against ethanol. boat engine, lawn mower, weed-eaters, chainsaws, blowers, truck engines!

Ethanol just needs to go the hell away!


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

It is a little on the expensive side but there is a product called SEF that works great. When you are done with the machine add this fuel run the unit for a minute or two and you wont have these problems. 
http://seffuels.com/


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Good thinking been draining mine. Hey FYI i am running small equipment all day almost every day. USE PREMIUM HIGHEST GRADE U CAN GET. I have seen guys next to me seize the piston on a 1500.00 chain saw.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Does that carb have a float bowl?

Biggie


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Mine sat for 6 months and got all gummed up. Didnt have time to mess with it so got the carb jets cleaned at a local shop. Works like a champ again now. Start it every other month now.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

You are a life saver Mont! I just bought one of these generators and was about to install a fuel shutoff valve per other users on Youtube. This is so much simpler however. Wonder if I ever decide I want the option to be able to shut down for such as refuel, would I splice into which wire (green or black) to install a switch to allow shutting down as before using new switch and use the OEM switch to let it just run out the fuel? Otherwise, your wire disconnect works great and using it now on mine. Thanks for this even as an older post, it has proved invaluable to me.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mine isn't a Honda...but I do something similar.

Cut the gas off at the valve and it will run for a few minutes.

When it starts to spit/sputter I feather the choke and can keep it going for a bit longer to get that last little bit out.

Works pretty well.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Not sure about in H-town but the new Walmart Murphy stations in DFW area now have Ethonol free gas pumps. It's about a buck more but I use that in all my yard equipment, generators and boat.

Also be careful with the pumps that say 10% ethonol, my brother n law had a new boat and the motor burned up. They tested the fuel and it was 25% ethonol which voided the warranty, he's trying to settle with the station he always buys gas with in East TX.


----------



## tim b (Jul 20, 2010)

*.*

I was always told it still leaves gas in the bowl and you have to drain the bowl. ???


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Slip thanks for resurrecting this old thread. Have 2 EU2000 used as backup generators and Monts idea is perfect.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Fishnut said:


> Not sure about in H-town but the new Walmart Murphy stations in DFW area now have Ethonol free gas pumps. It's about a buck more but I use that in all my yard equipment, generators and boat.
> 
> Also be careful with the pumps that say 10% ethonol, my brother n law had a new boat and the motor burned up. They tested the fuel and it was 25% ethonol which voided the warranty, he's trying to settle with the station he always buys gas with in East TX.


They are remodeling a Murphy here in Katy and they have a sign up that says they will start carrying e-free gas.



tim b said:


> I was always told it still leaves gas in the bowl and you have to drain the bowl. ???


Me too, I really only use my Hondas at the lease so at the end of the season i drain the gas, run it empty then run some of this into the system....this stuff and seafoam is the answer to a lot of ethanol problems. Never had any luck with stabil, I threw all of mine out

http://trufuel50.com/


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

I had never seen this, but did today. Good info!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I love my 2000. I've had it for years. I always just let it run out of gas. Never had a problem yet. Those honda gen. can't be beat. They really need to be run all the time.
My little Honda xr 100 I bought in 1990 still runs great. I road it the other day.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree and just happened across this post thanks to a Google search. Go figure! I can't believe how quiet this thing is either. Getting a second one to run parallel soon for my RV to run an AC also. My trailer has a residential fridge and mounting it to bumper to power fridge while driving.


----------



## Red Killer (Apr 12, 2006)

I have 2 2000's, and Ive had one gum up and had to run it half choked with some seafoam to get it running right again, no carb tear down needed. After that happened ive been using mid grade gas (89) mixed with stabil and run them atleast once a month. I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a 1000 and a 2000. While I've never had issues with them, this seems like a great idea. I will have to look at them once I get home, and figure out where to mount a momentary switch so I can kill it either way. I'd love to be able to run the fuel out of the carb, but also just shut it down with a kill switch. 

The 1000 I acquired overseas, guys traded it to me for some stuff and they couldn't get it working. Pulled the carb and it was NASTY. Fixed it up and made some orings/gaskets work from what I could find in our supply and it's been running great ever since. One day I will get an actual rebuild kit for that carb and replace the make shift seals, but for now she runs like a top.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Red Killer said:


> I have 2 2000's, and Ive had one gum up and had to run it half choked with some seafoam to get it running right again, no carb tear down needed. After that happened ive been using mid grade gas (89) mixed with stabil and run them atleast once a month. I haven't had a problem since.


Use the marine stabil.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Dang it, I wish I knew about this thread until today. I haven't had any problem with my 2000 yet so hopefully this new knowledge will keep it running like a champ. I just got the extended tank for it so now I can go a day or two without having to refill. Thanks again Mont.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Chase4556 said:


> I have a 1000 and a 2000. While I've never had issues with them, this seems like a great idea. I will have to look at them once I get home, and figure out where to mount a momentary switch so I can kill it either way. I'd love to be able to run the fuel out of the carb, but also just shut it down with a kill switch.
> 
> The 1000 I acquired overseas, guys traded it to me for some stuff and they couldn't get it working. Pulled the carb and it was NASTY. Fixed it up and made some orings/gaskets work from what I could find in our supply and it's been running great ever since. One day I will get an actual rebuild kit for that carb and replace the make shift seals, but for now she runs like a top.


Agree, eith a switch on the green or black should allow you to choose and plug the two wires back together if a switch was installed. Just not sure which wire needs the switch. Guessing the green, but would like to be sure before cutting into the wires.


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

*AV gas*

if its gonna sit, put AV gas in it. I use it in all my small engines. if you need to run it for a while fill up with regular, but then put AV gas back in and it will be fine. most airports will let you fill up 5gal cans.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Slip said:


> Agree, eith a switch on the green or black should allow you to choose and plug the two wires back together if a switch was installed. Just not sure which wire needs the switch. Guessing the green, but would like to be sure before cutting into the wires.


Looked at scematics and looks like a switch to tie the green to black again would kill the engine. Guessing the master on and off is not only a switch but a fuel valve also? May have to try a test to verify the kll switch before making permanant install. Most times, I want it to run out of gas to kill engine.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Bay Oil*

Was told today that Bay Oil on 517 will have there ethanol free gas pump operational Monday the 24th


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Along with the fix that Mont showed on first post here, I did another slight modification to improve on the original idea. Where the green and black wire were unplugged, I cut off the plug (female end which is on engine side of plug) and soldered in two wires to a small rocker switch mounted on top of the generator. This will allow me to choose running engine out of gas to kill generator but if I need to just kill engine for a short while without waiting for the engine carburetor to run out of fuel, I can just flip the switch to kill engine using the on off switch. Only thing I could thing would be better would to use a momentary switch instead of an on/off switch which would let you push in the switch to kill engine and it would return back to ready to run. See photos of my setup which works great for me. This is much better than other options I have seen on YouTube by putting in a separate pet cock valve to turn off gas. I looked behind the OEM on off switch and it is also a valve that turns off gas like Mont said and verified it is a valve as well as a kill switch as I can see the gas line coming from the valve/switch.


----------



## Newfoundland (Nov 1, 2019)

*Connector size and type*



Mont said:


> Ethanol once again reared it's ugly head.
> 
> Despite being treated with Marine Stabil, my EU2000I would only run with the choke being partially on.
> 
> ...


What is the size of the switch wire connectors so I can set up an external switch ?


----------



## LODI QUACKER (Jun 19, 2012)

3000is non ethenol mo problems in 10 years..... re evaluate...
\


----------



## will-billy (Dec 23, 2018)

bookmark


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

yeah this is GREAT info to have. So the way I look at it you really have 2 solutions to avoid the problem of leaving fuel in the carb...
1) Mont's solution so it burns off the fuel
2) run it until it runs out of fuel

am I missing something or wouldn't they both acheive the same thing?

I inherited mine from my dad. I know he ran high grade fuel in there but this thing is well over 10 years old and he certainly ran fuel with ethanol in there. I got it about 4 years ago and did the same until I could get ethanol free.

keep in mind, we RARELY used it. I'd fire it up here and there just to run it. And I would run it dry. I'm sure it has some effect from the ethanol but hopefully not a lot. And I'm hoping running it dry has helped minimize the effects.

based on this thread I'll add some seafoam (or maybe yami ring free) to the fuel going forward.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

I fixed all these problems. Go to the airport and buy the 100LL. Mix about 1 oz pergallon of 2 stroke premix because it burns a little dry. That stuff will sit on a shelf for easy 6 months. Its a little over $4 a gallon , but how much do you pay for repairs even if you do it yourself? And the heartache. 

Dont be concerned with the 100octane...I used to burn my premixed 108 in my lawn equipment. Smelled like I was still racing. The 100LL smells similar. It is the first product the fuel companies create before they start adding the stuff for high octane fuels. Basically, base model racing fuel.


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

I only run the expensive canned fuel in mine.
what little I run it cost of the fuel doesn't matter.
That fuel lasts a long time with no problems.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Carbs getting Gummed Up*



myprozac said:


> Mine sat for 6 months and got all gummed up. Didnt have time to mess with it so got the carb jets cleaned at a local shop. Works like a champ again now. Start it every other month now.


In Beaumont there is a company named Red Dot Fleet Fuels on College Street that sells white gasoline (2 grades). I opened an account there for gas for my gens.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Converted mine to propane using hutch mountain kit. Ran gas for break in but propane thereafter. This is on a 2200. So much better.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

Mont, since Im buying it anyway and it uses so little fuel, I run leaded race full in my little Honda 1000 W . No carb issues for 8 or so years now.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

hurricane matt said:


> Converted mine to propane using hutch mountain kit. Ran gas for break in but propane thereafter. This is on a 2200. So much better.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


you can also convert them to natural gas and never have to worry about ethanol gumming your carbs up again...
snookered


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Snookered said:


> you can also convert them to natural gas and never have to worry about ethanol gumming your carbs up again...
> snookered


Yep. The hutch kit comes with a jet for natural gas. I'll run gas or propane NG is tertiary emergency just in case. When I'm done running gasoline I switch to propane and idle it and that carb is bone dry. The propane does not have as much energy as gasoline maybe 15% lower BTU but the tradeoff on these small gens are worth it to me. NG is even less. The oil still looks brand new after running almost strictly propane. One thing I might change 
up is to add a longer hose so the tank can stay in the truck and the generator can be on the ground but other than that I highly recommend that kit. Hutch also makes the plug and play burn off switch for the older 2000 honda generators, or like mont make your own.


----------

